# sentra classic body kit



## acpalexacp (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey guys i'm new here and i just bought a 91 sentra classic (yeah yeah with the 1.6 carburetor loll) and i was looking for a body kit and i was asking myself of does 91 sentra body kit work on my classic? 

tanks 

(sorry for speeling i'm from quebec)


----------



## sinning (Mar 28, 2008)

you could try ebay they normaly got good prices or just google it their will be different types of kits for your car. enjoy yout sentra


----------

